
Whistleblower: Staggering Number of Hysterectomies Happening at ICE Facility - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/93578d/staggering-number-of-hysterectomies-happening-at-ice-facility-whistleblower-say
======
merricksb
Previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474830)
(157 points | 48 comments)

------
farfalle
This is sickening.

------
iron0013
This is not a dupe.

